# Yellow Belt Requirements in your school?



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

Had a thought... my GF just passed her BlackBelt test, and I 'borrowed' her techniques sheet.  I'm currious on what it takes to reach Black in other schools.  To that end, I'll be posting up what techniques were required at each belt level, and I'm hoping others will do the same, so we can compare and contrast things across organizational boundaries.  I'm only going to be looking at full belt levels, so 'Advanced Yellow' for example will be included with Orange, etc.

:asian: 

School : International BlackBelt Academy - Alden NY http://internationalkenpo.com/
Organization - UMAA (United Martial Arts Alliance)

Belt Level - Yellow  

1- Delayed Sword
2- Alternating Mace
3- Sword of Destruction
4- Deflecting Hammer
5- Captured Twigs
6- Grasp of Death
7- Eye of the Storm
8- Mace of Agression
9- Attacking Mace
10- Sword and Hammer


----------



## Les (Jan 19, 2003)

SCHOOL: American Kenpo Karate Academy
ASSOCIATION: AKKI
RANK COLOURS: Yellow, Orange, Purple, Blue, 3rd Brown, 2nd Brown, 1st Brown, 1st Black etc.


SELF DEFENCE TECHNIQUES

Delayed Sword
Alternating Maces
Sword of Destruction
Deflecting Hammer
Repeated Wing
Grip of Death
Eye of the Storm
Mace of Aggression
Attacking Mace
Sword & Hammer

FORMS & SETS
Form 1 - Introduction & Phase 1

Plus a bunch of FREESTYLE TECHNIQUES

Les


----------



## Kirk (Jan 19, 2003)

1. Delayed Sword  
2. Alternating Mace
3. Sword Of Destruction
4. Deflecting Hammer
5. Captured Twigs
6. The Grasp Of Death
7. Checking The Storm
8. Mace Of Aggression
9. Attacking Mace 
10. Sword And Hammer
11. Intellectual Departure


Congrats to the lil lady.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 19, 2003)

This is what I have used for Yellow.

1. Delayed Sword
2. Aggressive Twins
3. Sword of Destruction
4. Deflecting Hammer
5. Spreading Branch
6. Grasp of Death
7. Checking the Storm
8. Mace of Aggression
9. Attacking Mace
10. Intellectual Departure


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2003)

I got my yellow belt last month and I've never heard of any of these. Help?


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 19, 2003)

1. Clutching Feathers.
2. Triggered Salute,
3. Dance of Death
4. Gift of Destruction
5. Locking Horns
6. Lone Kimono
7. Glancing Salute
8. Five Swords


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *I got my yellow belt last month and I've never heard of any of these. Help? *



I checked your profile "chinese kempo".  Most of those listed are from KeNpo.   So, don't be confused.  While related, there are differences, at the least in name. What were your requirements?

I'm curious to see where the similarities are, and the differences, and if some of those are just names, rather than techniques.

I'm going to go through this and pull out the 'differences and see if we cant get some walk-thrus posted in the tech forum later on.

For those posting, could you please post some more info, organization, lineage if possible?  

Thanks!


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2003)

Bob, this is what I had to know.  Punches were front 2 knuckle and back 2 knuckle.Palm heel and thrust punch.hammer. then tiger claw, chicken wrist, open tigers mouth and 2 finger poke.  kicks were front and back kicks,crescent and reverse crescent kicks and side kick. we had to know how to slap out, do high x block and low x block and half moon walk. also blocks 1 through 8. also that 20 minute horse stance as low as you could go and assorted pushups,jumping jacks, crunches. what do you think?


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Bob, this is what I had to know.  Punches were front 2 knuckle and back 2 knuckle.Palm heel and thrust punch.hammer. then tiger claw, chicken wrist, open tigers mouth and 2 finger poke.  kicks were front and back kicks,crescent and reverse crescent kicks and side kick. we had to know how to slap out, do high x block and low x block and half moon walk. also blocks 1 through 8. also that 20 minute horse stance as low as you could go and assorted pushups,jumping jacks, crunches. what do you think? *



Is your school part of an association? Or is it independent so the instructor can deem what the curriculum will be.


----------



## GouRonin (Jan 19, 2003)

Here is what i used to use...

http://members.tripod.com/~russianmartialart/yellow.html


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2003)

Gou, thanks for the link. now I know what those phrases mean. I think my school is independent. My teacher has 20 years experience and is 3rd dan black.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 19, 2003)

After re-reading the requirements that Rachel posted it loks like it is part of the Shaolin Kempo which seems to be pretty popular on the eastern seaboard.

Do you know what the requirements for the next belt yet are?


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2003)

for orange belt I believe #6 combination,1st side club,#7 combination,1st overhead,and 1st crane. Also 1 pinion. If there's anything else they haven't told me yet.


----------



## rachel (Jan 19, 2003)

Rob, last week my insructor was talking to a new student about ed parker and shaolin kempo. I couldn't stay to listen because I was carpooling with someone but I wanted to hear about it.


----------



## Rob_Broad (Jan 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *Rob, last week my insructor was talking to a new student about ed parker and shaolin kempo. I couldn't stay to listen because I was carpooling with someone but I wanted to hear about it. *


The stuff you listed for teh curriculum definitely sounds like the Shaolin Kempo, which is very different from Ed Parker's kenpo which is probably the most well known of the Kenpo systems.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 19, 2003)

Tracy's Kenpo Karate

1.	JAPANESE SWORD (A, B)
	From 12:00 stepping in with right leg
                A. LEFT PUNCH  B.  RIGHT PUNCH

2.	CHINESE SWORD (A,B)
	From 12:00 stepping in with right leg
               A. RIGHT PUNCH  B.  LEFT PUNCH

3.	DELAYED SWORD
	Right foot stepping in from 12:00 
                Right punch   or Right hand lapel grab

4.	KNEE OF VENGEANCE
	Two hand shoulder front grab

5.	FANG OF THE COBRA
	Two hand front choke

6.	TWISTING TALON (A, B)
	A. Front left hand to right wrist straight wrist grab   
                B. Front right hand to right wrist cross wrist grab

7.	RETURNING DRAGON
	Left grab to your right shoulder from 3:00

8.	BREAKING THE SWORD
	Hand shake that wont let go, or set up for a
                sucker punch pulling you in from 12:00

9.	KENPO SHIELD
	Right or left punch from front

10.	EVASION
	Front overhead club

Short #1 on Right Side.    

EPAK Kicking Set #1  ... Yeah I know ... It ain't Tracy's, but it is fun and does have a couple of good things about it!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Dan    :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Jan 20, 2003)

Similar thread here:  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/sh...ghlight=demonstrate good posture&pagenumber=1

What I said then:

- Memorize and explain a bunch of terms, concepts etc.
- Execute your basics without hesitation
- Demonstrate good posture with: Everything
- Demonstrate With using a bunch of stuf
- Demonstrate Margin For error using: a bunch of stuff
- Demonstrate Economy of Motion when you block using: a bunch of stuf
- Demonstrate all of your tactics for your posture strategy
- Make your posture strategy work: in a buch of situations

- When I say "a bunch of stuff" I am usually refering to the aplicable parts of the yellow curriculum:

Blocking set 1
Short Form 1
Sword of Destruction 
Delayed Sword 
Alternating Maces 
Deflecting Hammer 
Captured Twigs 
Mace of Aggression 
Attacking Mace 
Escape from Doom (ground technique)
Sword and Hammer


----------



## Kenpomachine (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *For those posting, could you please post some more info, organization, lineage if possible?
> 
> Thanks! *



Independent, though one of the instructors is the LTKKA representative for Spain.

Lineage: PARKER-Arturo Petit-Luis González-Jorge Jiménez and Adolfo Luelmo (current instructors), and Pilar Alberquilla (school instructor). I did also study one year with González, but I was too young and don't remember much of him or his training.


----------

